# corner bead crack



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

If it isn't in an obvious spot, you can sometimes use caulking and paint over it. But if it needs more work then a pass of mud will probably crack out again. If the metal is loose, you will need to renail it. I would scuff the surface with 80 grit. Then apply paper tape with taping compound, loosely mixed. Go over that a time or two depending on the necessity for hiding tape with finish mud.

Usually if the corner bead was hung right, there will be a bead on the corner that sticks out a little, which allows for filling. If you don't have room for filling then you have to make a mud corner, to help hide the tape (mud corners of course aren't very strong). I have also put another corner bead over the existing one "IF" the existing one isn't sticking out to far to make it feasible, and then mud it.


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

*corner bead*

The corner is unfortunately in a very obvious place. The bead is sound, but where it ends has a hairline crack. will use tape. Latex caulk? If not caulk, should I use adhesive tape or drywall tape? Redimix joint compound or mix myself? I plan to make an attempt, but if it goes poorly, I will hire someone. I have to at least give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

What is nice to find out first is if there is still a void or recess caused by the bead. If you tape it you will need a broad knife to span the tape and use it for the fill. If you take a 12" knife and hold it perpendicular to the wall (blade touching wall, handle 90 degrees to wall), where one point of the knife is on the bead and the other is perpendicular to the direction the bead is going and touching the wall. Shining a light up or down on it to see if there is a gap. If you have plenty of gap, it will make it easier to cover the tape. If not then you will either have to hump the tape with mud to get it to hide or build a mud corner. Mud corners are weaker but if it is in a place where it won't get bumped then it doesn't matter. I would use paper tape with taping compound loosely mixed. Be sure and scuff the surface so the mud will adhere better. Always make sure you feather the outside edge.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The bead has moved. Nail it or screw it so it doesn't and then work with filling it.
Ron


----------

